# Liguria/genoa female expats



## prichter82 (Jan 9, 2012)

HI everyone, I am an aupair from San Francisco moving to Genova starting in February, looking for other females who are out there! 

Please respond or find me on meetup . com just search Aupairs of Liguria - thanks 

Paula R.


----------

